# Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...



## MRiehm (7. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*

Hi Leute,

immer wenn ich gegen jemanden kämpfe (z.:b als Miliz gegen den Söldner vor Onar Hof) nimmt er mir mein Gold weg.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Gold aus dem Inventar irgendwo am Wegrand abzulegen und später wieder aufzuheben ?

Ich habe alle Tasten ausprobiert aber nicht gefunden.
Weiß jemand einen Rat ?  

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Freitag - Michael


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*

Ich hatte "springen" auf der Leertaste und dann konnte ich wenn das Inventar geöffnet war auch mit der Leertaste Sachen ablegen.
--> Versuch mal deine "springen" Taste


----------



## MasterHeld (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 07.01.2005 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte "springen" auf der Leertaste und dann konnte ich wenn das Inventar geöffnet war auch mit der Leertaste Sachen ablegen.
> --> Versuch mal deine "springen" Taste



Solange "Springen" auf der rechten Maustaste liegt (so wie es beio mir standard war) klappt das nicht. Zuerst in den Optionen umstellen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Leitwolf (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*

glaube man konte sachen mit alt ablegen.


----------



## noraeffnix (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				Leitwolf am 07.01.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> glaube man konte sachen mit alt ablegen.



Mein ich auch, alt gedrückt halten und dann nach unten drücken


----------



## Kizura (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				Leitwolf am 07.01.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> glaube man konte sachen mit alt ablegen.



Richtig ALT drücken dann geht das ... aber mal ne andere Frage diesbezüglich: wenn ich nur EINE Fackel besitze und diese ins Inventar zurücklegen will, geht das nicht ... was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				Kizura am 07.01.2005 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Leitwolf am 07.01.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das geht auch nicht, oder hast du schonmal eine Brennende Fackel eingesteckt? 
Könnte sehr sehr weh tun.


----------



## Kizura (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				Homerclon am 07.01.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 07.01.2005 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch wirds nur, wenn man ZWEI Fackeln hat, dann kann man die eine im Inventar lassen und die zweite brennende auch zurücklegen! Das is ja gerade die unlogik


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*

Schleichen braucht man übrigens auch nicht!
Wenn man rückwärts läuft hat es den selben Effekt, wie schleichen. (Habs allerdings nur bei schlafenden Bürgern ausprobiert.)


----------



## davied (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*

Stimmt. Noch einfacher geht es wenn man springt oder Seitwärtsläuft. Aber das ist absolutes Bugusing, weil man sich dadurch LP spart!!!


----------



## MasterHeld (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 07.01.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Schleichen braucht man übrigens auch nicht!
> Wenn man rückwärts läuft hat es den selben Effekt, wie schleichen. (Habs allerdings nur bei schlafenden Bürgern ausprobiert.)



Man kann auch einfach springen, das "hören" schlafende NPCs auch nicht.. sieht lustig aus, ein Einbrecher bewegt sich in Haus nur springend..  

_Edit: argh, zu lahm _


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				Kizura am 07.01.2005 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 07.01.2005 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht?(wie denn?) Ich verwende so selten Fackeln, die häufen sich bei mir immer an und wenn ich mal eine verwende schmeisse ich sie irgendwann weg und gut ist, wenn ich Licht brauche nehme ich eine Spruchrolle, die ist auch praktischer, da wird es nicht immer wieder Dunkel nur weil die Fackel weg geworfen wird wenn man eine Waffe zieht.  
Und als Schmied hab ich immer genug Geld für die Spruchrollen, die ich aber auch nur sehr selten brauche. Wenns dunkel wird leg ich den Char schlafen und gut ist, so wirds nur in dunklen dungeons gebraucht, da ists aber auch meistens hell genug.


----------



## MasterChief319 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				MRiehm am 07.01.2005 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> immer wenn ich gegen jemanden kämpfe (z.:b als Miliz gegen den Söldner vor Onar Hof) nimmt er mir mein Gold weg.
> 
> ...


legs doch ein fach in einer truhe ab! wie das geht ist dir klar; oder?


----------



## MRiehm (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Gegenstände aus dem Inventar weglegen ...*



			
				MasterChief319 am 07.01.2005 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MRiehm am 07.01.2005 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leute,

danke für die Antwort!  Mit ALT kann man die Sachen ablegen !!

Habe gestern nur von 18 - 3 Uhr morgens gezockt und war dann wohl nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf !!!
Außerdem hab ich mir fast in die Hosen gemacht: um 3 Uhr nachts, Hunger und müde und dann kommen diese WARGs usw. man o man, Zeit um ins Bett zu gehen !!

Viele Grüße - Michael


----------

